# (glproto >= 1.4.9 gl >= 7.1.0) were not met



## ccc (Feb 2, 2009)

hi

I cannot install xorg-server from ports on my freebsd 7.0 due to the following error: 
	
	



```
checking for GL... configure: error: Package requirements (glproto >= 1.4.9 gl >= 7.1.0) were not met:

gnome-config: not found
No package 'gl' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GL_CFLAGS
and GL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/work/xorg-server-1.5.3/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
```
knows someone howto install *package 'gl'* or solve this problem ?


----------



## shmuck (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re*

Hi there,

did you solve this at the end? I'm having the same problem. :\

Thanks,
D.


----------



## shmuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Got it:

portupgrade libGL


----------



## ccc (Feb 9, 2009)

shmuck said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> did you solve this at the end? I'm having the same problem. :\
> 
> ...



I have done according to: 

*/usr/ports/UPDATING* 

an now it works well.

greetings
ccc


----------



## Affair (Aug 3, 2009)

To summary the problem:
The cause of the problem is that the system needs OpenGL to be installed before installing xorg-server.

If you want to compile from source (other than using package management system). You need to install OpenGL.

Question: Where can I find OpenGL ?

Answer: 
OpenGL is just a standard, there is no one library called "OpenGL".

However, you can find some OpenGL implementation (e.g. Mesa 3D -- an open source implementation). After installing "Mesa3D", you will find a "gl.h" header file in your {prefix}/include directory. And that is the OpenGL library. There are other libraries together too. And that will solve the problem.

** Be careful of the version of MesaLib you use. Make sure it is compatible with your xorg-server's version !!!


----------

